# [SOLVED] Outlook error 0x8004010F



## macb2194 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,
I have windows XP and Outlook 2003.
For the past few weeks, each time I boot up Outlook after an automatic Windows Update, I receive an error message on the send/receive for all my email accounts in Outlook. The error message says "Task [email account] reported error 0x8004010F. The operation failed: an object could not be found".
A googled for a solution and they suggested I do a system restore from before the last Windows update. This fixes the problem until my computer does its next automatic Windows update, and then I have to do another system restore....

Does anyone have a better solution?

Regards and thanks, Michelle


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Outlook error 0x8004010F*

HI and Welcome to TSF!

See if this helps:

Error 0x8004010F in Outlook 2010 or Outlook 2013


----------



## macb2194 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Outlook error 0x8004010F*

Thanks for the link.... just one question.... if I do this will I loose all my existing settings, emails etc stored in my current Outlook?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Outlook error 0x8004010F*

I don't believe so but just incase I would copy over any important files such as your outlook file.


----------



## macb2194 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Outlook error 0x8004010F*

Thanks for your advice but I spent some more time looking at all my settings and found the problem...

in the tools menu, email accounts, view or change box.... the "Deliver new email to the following location" was blank for some unknown reason.... so I selected the right location from the drop down box and all is working again

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Outlook error 0x8004010F*

Glad you got it working!


----------

